# Brass plumb bob



## Braeden P (Feb 27, 2021)

Just made this I forgot to take pictures when I made the cap and had to recut the taper it was too steep


----------



## benmychree (Feb 27, 2021)

Plum has a B on the end of it.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 27, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Plum has a B on the end of it.


I knew that it was spelled wrong but did not know what


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 27, 2021)

B, as in Plumbo, Latin for lead.  Nice Job, the first thing I ever made on a lathe was a plumb bob.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 27, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Plum has a B on the end of it.


Either way , nice plum bobb !


----------



## brino (Feb 27, 2021)

Nice work @Braeden P !
Very clean.

That photo of chips would make a great shop poster.

-brino


----------



## benmychree (Feb 27, 2021)

I wonder if Starrett still makes the mercury filled plumb bobs?


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 27, 2021)

benmychree said:


> I wonder if Starrett still makes the mercury filled plumb bobs?


Nope osha mothers and lawyers won’t let them make them


----------



## Janderso (Feb 27, 2021)

I call almonds, am-unds.
My wife makes fun of me.
I say, how was the sall-mun last night.
My dad picked am-unds in the 40's. He said he picked the L out of them 
Locals call them am-unds,
John, you started it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 28, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I call almonds, am-unds.
> My wife makes fun of me.
> I say, how was the sall-mun last night.
> My dad picked am-unds in the 40's. He said he picked the L out of them
> ...


My mother says "Warsh" instead of wash
i tell her there is no R in wash


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 28, 2021)

I say warsh too, I think it's an Arizona thing.


----------



## walz10 (Mar 6, 2021)

Here in St Louis it’s commonly warsh instead of wash. Also fark for fork and farty far meaning 44. Let’s not get started on what I think St Louis style BBQ is considering I grew up in Kansas City. Nice job on the plumb bob. I would have spelled it without the b if I hadn’t read this thread first


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

